# Book suggestions for 13-year-old girl?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you have any book (non-Kindle) suggestions for a 13-year-old girl or ways I can research bestsellers for very young teenagers?  My niece will be turning 13 soon and her parents haven't been of any help regarding any particular area of interest.

She isn't a big reader.  We knew she'd like the Twilight series because she liked the movie, but have assumed she already read the books or may not want to do so after seeing the movie.  She's a real tomboy, more into the non-girlie things, actually dresses a bit goth and is a bit of a loner, very quiet.  I'm sure that's why she liked the Twilight movie.  I thought of Charlaine Harris, but wondered if it was meant for only the 9-12 age group?

I know MANY people love reading the Twilight series and think it's very different from the movie (myself included), but I just know my niece won't read it if she's seem the book.  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I wish I could be of help. DD reads on a 4/5th grade level but she's only 9...I have my own issues with trying to find age appropriate books on her reading level. Anyhow, Scholastic may be of help and give you an idea for age appropriate reading for her, depending on her reading level.

Scholastic

Hopefully you'll find some good ideas there.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Teenager Books

Need book recommendations for 14 y/o girl


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughter, who is 14 and loved the Twilight series, just started James Patterson's Maximum Ride series. I wasn't sure she'd like them because it's not her usual genre so I d/l a sample of the first book to my Kindle and let her read that. She loves them and is devouring them.

This is the first book in the five-part series:



EllenR


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

IMO, Charlaine Harris is inappropriate for a 13-year old. If she likes vampires, though, check out L.J. Smith's books. She wrote several series that I read in high school, and some of them have recently been made available as omnibus collections. The Vampire Diaries is about, of course, vampires, or actually a human girl in a love triangle with vampire twins; Secret Circle is about a coven of teenage witches; and Night World has all sorts of mythical creatures, including vampires.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Something a little different, may be a little too young for her tastes (9-12), but they are great books.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I almost forgot to mention the other series I bought for my daughter (14) and my son (11). My daughter saw the movie and wants to read the books after she finishes the Patterson series.



EllenR


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

A 13 year old at school recommended The House of Night series to me. She says it it similar to Twilight. I haven't read them but may download a sample soon. Here is a link to the first one.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Reyn said:


> A 13 year old at school recommended The House of Night series to me. She says it it similar to Twilight. I haven't read them but may download a sample soon. Here is a link to the first one.


I tried a sample of this, and, sorry, but I would consider it inappropriate for a 13-year-old. The f-bomb seems to be used cavalierly, and, from the reviews, it sounds like there are graphic sexual scenes as well. Some parents might feel differently, but I'd get their consent before introducing it to their daughter.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't read it and didn't know.  The student didn't mention that to me.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for these great suggestions!  I'm off to research these books on Amazon.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I just remembered something important about my niece -- she absolutely loves animals and is very protective of all animals. I was wondering which book might be more appropriate for a 13 or 14-year-old, in that I think she might be more inclined to like to see some photographs and don't know if these books have any. Does anyone know or have any recommendations for either of these same-subject books? Thanks!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

EllenR said:


> I almost forgot to mention the other series I bought for my daughter (14) and my son (11). My daughter saw the movie and wants to read the books after she finishes the Patterson series.
> 
> 
> 
> EllenR


I strongly second the Golden Compass series by Philip Pullman. I got them for my niece after she finished Harry Potter (she was 14 or so at the time) and we both loved them. By the way, has your niece read Harry Potter? If not, then start with that. I don't think I've ever met a kid (or an adult) who didn't love it.

Just saw that your niece loves animals. My absolute favorite when I was a kid was the Black Stallion series. This is a book and a story that never goes out of style. I tried to use the linkmaker for it but couldn't find it. http://www.amazon.com/Black-Stallion-Walter-Farley/dp/0679813438/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238989291&sr=8-2.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Another suggestion, Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

worktolive said:


> I strongly second the Golden Compass series by Philip Pullman. I got them for my niece after she finished Harry Potter (she was 14 or so at the time) and we both loved them. By the way, has your niece read Harry Potter? If not, then start with that. I don't think I've ever met a kid (or an adult) who didn't love it.
> 
> Just saw that your niece loves animals. My absolute favorite when I was a kid was the Black Stallion series. This is a book and a story that never goes out of style. I tried to use the linkmaker for it but couldn't find it. http://www.amazon.com/Black-Stallion-Walter-Farley/dp/0679813438/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238989291&sr=8-2.


I'll third the Golden Compass Series. My kids all loved them at that age.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Forster said:


> I'll third the Golden Compass Series. My kids all loved them at that age.


Just be aware that there's some controversy surrounding these. I haven't read the books and don't really remember the full scope of what people were griping about, but apparently it's religious in nature. You might want to look into that before you take the plunge, just in case there's anything here that might offend your sensibilities.

All I know is that the movie looked horrible and Nicole Kidman is box office poison in anything she appears in (not to mention one of the most overrated actresses in the world).


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

CS said:


> Just be aware that there's some controversy surrounding these. I haven't read the books and don't really remember the full scope of what people were griping about, but apparently it's religious in nature. You might want to look into that before you take the plunge, just in case there's anything here that might offend your sensibilities.
> 
> All I know is that the movie looked horrible and Nicole Kidman is box office poison in anything she appears in (not to mention one of the most overrated actresses in the world).


Yes, and there was religious controversy over the Harry Potter books too. IMO blown way out of proportion, but here's a couple of links on the controversy so the OP can make an informed decision.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/Story?id=3970783&page=1

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,305487,00.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, just read the damn books or don't. LOL. I get so tired of book controversies and parents trying to censor their children's reading.

I read *Portnoy's Complaint * at 14. Didn't have a clue as to what was going on and basically thought the book was dull. On the other hand, I read *Catcher in the Rye* at the same age and loved it. I must've read it 6 times in 2 years. Now...I can't get beyond page 3. I guess our tastes change.

My kids and I were all hooked on HP in all forms: books and audio. The kids liked the movies (I didn't). My son read the Golden Compass books, thought they were so-so. My daughter didn't get into them at all.

I read *In Cold Blood* in 1968 when I was 13. I couldn't get it out of my mind for months and watched the movie secretly on TV circa 1970 (in those days, we waited for movies to show up on TV. No DVD then.) I have read ICB a few times since then and actually have it waiting for me on my Kindle.

I am much more about letting kids read what they want and talking to them about it, vs. restricting their reading in _a priori._ My 2 cents.

L


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, just read the damn books or don't. LOL. I get so tired of book controversies and parents trying to censor their children's reading.
> 
> I am much more about letting kids read what they want and talking to them about it, vs. restricting their reading in a priori. My 2 cents.


LOL, I think the authors secretly like book controversies though.........almost guarantees more book sales. I've kind of wondered if some of them aren't manufactured by the media for just this purpose.

And amen on just letting them read the books and then talking to them about it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

You and I think alike, Leslie. I very much agree with what you said.

Well, I think I've narrowed it down. Since she's not a good reader and only a fair student (although not a poor one), I do want a book that will totally engage her from the start, yet without being too difficult or advanced for her to read. Why a book at all for a "fair" student? She's rather lonely and an only child and I think books would be good for her. I want her to be spellbound from page one. Since she is very NON-girly, very tomboy, dresses rather goth, I thought the following book would appeal to her for many reasons. After all, it did win the Newberry Medal and adults find it as intoxicating as young adults. I haven't seen it in DTB format, but assume there are enough young adult illustrations to intrigue her as well. What do you think of this one, everyone? I think it's my final selection pending any big "nays" ! Besides, I think Neil Gaiman is a genius....


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, just read the damn books or don't. LOL. I get so tired of book controversies and parents trying to censor their children's reading.
> 
> I read *Portnoy's Complaint * at 14. Didn't have a clue as to what was going on and basically thought the book was dull. On the other hand, I read *Catcher in the Rye* at the same age and loved it. I must've read it 6 times in 2 years. Now...I can't get beyond page 3. I guess our tastes change.
> 
> ...


I agree with Leslie. I also read Portnoy's Complaint on the sly as a young teen and anything else I could get my hands on and sneak in. I don't think I was too badly damaged by my depraved reading habits, LOL. My son is now 33 and I never censored what he read. He always read way above grade level, (even if his grades weren't the best). Some of his choices were comics and graphic novels. I didn't care, I just wanted him to read. He is still a big reader and I think a well rounded tolerant adult. Also just my 2 cents.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The series is about Tally Youngblood and her discovery about the truth behind the fact that, in her society, at 16 everybody is made pretty. Tally is a brave character, and she definitely does some tom-boyish things in her adventures.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, I definitely agree with Leslie. I am against censorship too. 

I brought up the Golden Compass controversy because this thread was started by a parent asking for advice on what her child should read, and at the very least, she should be fully informed of the facts.

I remember rumblings about the author being anti-God and using his books to inappropriately influence his juvenile readership toward the same type of viewpoint - but that could have just been some Fox News-type hoo-ha. It does sound kinda ridiculous now that I'm typing it out. LOL. 

Like I said, I never really paid much attention to the details because the movie turned me off from being interested in the books. (Someone can feel free to change my mind though.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was still reading Nancy Drew at that age.  I received my first ND books when I was eight and got them as birthday presents until I was 18.  I'm not a fan of the "Nancy Drew Notebooks" and really not any of the recent stuff. Those I got at 18 were horrible. Give me the originals!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*This turned out to be an interesting thread. I agree with Leslie...who cares what she reads as long as she reads? I remember when DD was about 3 or 4 and she really wanted her dad to read Captain Underpants to her...completely revolting but hey, she was reading! She has since passed her Captain Underpants phase and reads just about everything else. She has her favorites but I encourage her to try other books that she normally wouldn't pick up.

I remember that whole controversy with the Pullman books. Who cares? It's fiction just as there was a big belly ache over The DaVinci Code. It's fiction. Who cares what liberties the author took? I thoroughly enjoyed the book for what it was...fiction.

Enough about that...here is another book she may enjoy and don't let the size of it fool you. It's a story that is also told with mostly illustrations but they are wonderfully done. My g/f's daughter, who isn't a reader, enjoys it.









*


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the _The Invention of Hugo Cabret_ recommendation. Brian Selznick has written some very interesting books for young adults and even younger children! He appears to have quite the imagination. Although I don't think this book would be up my niece's alley, it intrigues me, so I'm sure I'll look into his books for other children. Thanks Chyna!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Thanks for the _The Invention of Hugo Cabret_ recommendation. Brian Selznick has written some very interesting books for young adults and even younger children! He appears to have quite the imagination. Although I don't think this book would be up my niece's alley, it intrigues me, so I'm sure I'll look into his books for other children. Thanks Chyna!


*You're welcome. The illustrations alone are worth owning the book...they're fantastic!*


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

My 12-year-old daughter is also into non-girlie things, and she LOVES The Warrior Cats books by Erin Hunter.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Any of Tamora Pierce's books. Some are available on Kindle, some not, but they are wonderful. I've read them all and I'm in my 40s. I read a lot of YA books thanks to a teenage niece, she's recommended a lot of books that aren't geared towards adults that I have loved.
Here's some of the Kindle links:

This one has a sequel coming out soon:



This is the first of a quartet:



I cannot recommend these highly enough! And I think they would be a good fit for someone who was a tomboy of sorts.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> My 12-year-old daughter is also into non-girlie things, and she LOVES The Warrior Cats books by Erin Hunter.


*Good to know...I recently bought the first five in a boxed set because it just sounded like a good series to read along with.*


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

If your neice likes things a little bit spooky, here's a series by Clive Barker that's written for young adults. It's a kind of eerie Wizard of Oz meets The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe (and I must say, as an adult, I found them very enjoyable):


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> If your neice likes things a little bit spooky, here's a series by Clive Barker that's written for young adults. It's a kind of eerie Wizard of Oz meets The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe (and I must say, as an adult, I found them very enjoyable):


*These sound great and I think DD would love these...thanks for the suggestions stargazer.*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Forster said:


> Something a little different, may be a little too young for her tastes (9-12), but they are great books.


I still read these and I'm definitely not 13.
deb


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

libro said:


> You and I think alike, Leslie. I very much agree with what you said.
> 
> Well, I think I've narrowed it down. Since she's not a good reader and only a fair student (although not a poor one), I do want a book that will totally engage her from the start, yet without being too difficult or advanced for her to read. Why a book at all for a "fair" student? She's rather lonely and an only child and I think books would be good for her. I want her to be spellbound from page one. Since she is very NON-girly, very tomboy, dresses rather goth, I thought the following book would appeal to her for many reasons. After all, it did win the Newberry Medal and adults find it as intoxicating as young adults. I haven't seen it in DTB format, but assume there are enough young adult illustrations to intrigue her as well. What do you think of this one, everyone? I think it's my final selection pending any big "nays" ! Besides, I think Neil Gaiman is a genius....


I'll have to look into that one for my daughter. She's a fair student and a fair reader IF she likes the book from the start. If it doesn't capture her attention, then she won't waste her time on it. I'm always looking for books that will hook her without the addition of graphic sex in the book. She doesn't like it herself, though I do try not to steer her to books I know contain it. She's a very young 14 emotionally.

As far as censorship goes, I only TRY to censor books with graphic sex when I feel they are too young for those books emotionally. I would do the same with graphic violence. However, I talk to them and leave it up to them as to whether they feel they are ready. She knows she's not good with handling scary stuff because it gives her nightmares. I don't have to censor her; she pretty much does it herself. I don't censor my 17-year-old son at all and really never have. I let the kids read pretty much anything they want to read. What I don't do is suggest books that I don't think are appropriate, like the Southern Vampire series. I love the books but they are just a little too graphic for my daughter. On the other hand, if she asked I would let her read one and then discuss it with her as Leslie said.

I love all these suggestions for books. We have many of them in our house. The Warrior Cat series is one that my 11-year-old son loves too.

EllenR


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

Summers at Castle Auburn. I gave it to a jr. high girl I know and she LOVED it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

drenee said:


> I still read these and I'm definitely not 13.
> deb


Me too, talk about taking you back in time. Reading The Long Winter gives one a new perspective on hardship.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Another series you might consider for her.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I recommend "A Barrel of laughs, a veil of tears" Don't remember the author but it's a very cute funny book.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> I recommend "A Barrel of laughs, a veil of tears" Don't remember the author but it's a very cute funny book.


This has nothing to do with your post, or the thread, but your username always makes me do a double-take. It looks so much like..._something else_.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Arylkin said:


> Summers at Castle Auburn. I gave it to a jr. high girl I know and she LOVED it. http://www.amazon.com/Summers-at-Castle-Auburn-ebook/dp/B000OCXG32/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1239038218&sr=1-1


Aaaah -- to be young again, reading such great, imaginative literature! I still enjoy reading with a passion, but there was something so carefree and dream-filled about books when I was a young girl


----------

